# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  A jane te sigurta Bankat Shqiptare

## Adavid

Ka vite qe verehet rritje e numrit te bankave te nivelit te dyte .Une jetoj ne Milano.Ne qytetin tim ne Shqiperi ka me shumme banka (krahasuar me numrine popullsis)se ne Milano.Se kush eshte xhiroja e tyre une nuk e kuptoj .Nqs keto banka punojne me Shtetin Shqiptar ,atehere llogarit ketu nuk dalin .Ka mundesi te jete duke ardhur super Sudja.Gjithashtu ngjarjet e diteve te fundit te fusin Frigen.Fakti qe Qeveria do te shes hidrocentralet do te thote qe arka e shtetit eshte bere sic thote Noli ,po ra ndonje mi brenda thyen koken.
Cfare mendimi keni dhe sidomos a keni informacione per kete?

----------


## the admiral

duke u nisur nga konstantja qe te gjitha bankat jene hajdute, duhet thene shumica e bankave ne shqiperi jane te huaja.
intesasanpaolo apo raiffeisen per shembull, normal qe jane te sigurta. jane nder bankat me te medha ne europe.
pastaj ajo qe permende ti ne lidhje me shitjen e hidrocentraleve nga qeveria, eshte dicka qe nuk ka te beje me sigurine e bankave. le te jete bosh arka e shtetit.

banka eshte dicka, qeveria eshte dicka tjeter. bankat jane te pavarura nga shteti.

----------


## Zoti Basha

Duhet te kuptojem dicka: ne cdo vend ku egziston banka qendrore, gjithe bankat e nivelit te dyte jane ne cdo cast te falimentuara! Nuk ia vlen ti hyme teorise ketu, por dijeni qe cdo banke ne bote nuk mund te mbijetoje gjate pa u ndihmuar arbitrarisht nga shteti. 

Pra, eshte e vertete qe bankat shqiptare jane 'firma piramidale' (term qe eshte perdorur pikerisht per bankat). Ajo qe duhet shtuar eshte vetem qe cdo bankene bote, sot per sot, e tille eshte. Skemi cti bejme: kur te dale ndonje vend pa banke qendrore dhe me sistem te lire bankar, cojini aty parate se si gjen gje. Deri atehere...

----------


## Hyllien

> Duhet te kuptojem dicka: ne cdo vend ku egziston banka qendrore, gjithe bankat e nivelit te dyte jane ne cdo cast te falimentuara! Nuk ia vlen ti hyme teorise ketu, por dijeni qe cdo banke ne bote nuk mund te mbijetoje gjate pa u ndihmuar arbitrarisht nga shteti. 
> 
> Pra, eshte e vertete qe bankat shqiptare jane 'firma piramidale' (term qe eshte perdorur pikerisht per bankat). Ajo qe duhet shtuar eshte vetem qe cdo bankene bote, sot per sot, e tille eshte. Skemi cti bejme: kur te dale ndonje vend pa banke qendrore dhe me sistem te lire bankar, cojini aty parate se si gjen gje. Deri atehere...


Ishte ... Amerika disa herë madje, derisa kapitulloi dhe ajo nën udhëheqjen ndërkombëtare sot gati 100 vite.

----------


## the admiral

> Duhet te kuptojem dicka: *ne cdo vend ku egziston banka qendrore, gjithe bankat e nivelit te dyte jane ne cdo cast te falimentuara!* Nuk ia vlen ti hyme teorise ketu, por dijeni qe* cdo banke ne bote nuk mund te mbijetoje gjate pa u ndihmuar arbitrarisht nga shteti*. 
> 
> Pra, eshte e vertete qe bankat shqiptare jane 'firma piramidale' (term qe eshte perdorur pikerisht per bankat). Ajo qe duhet shtuar eshte vetem qe cdo bankene bote, sot per sot, e tille eshte. Skemi cti bejme: kur te dale ndonje vend pa banke qendrore dhe me sistem te lire bankar, cojini aty parate se si gjen gje. Deri atehere...


LOL! po ne europe dhe amerike, banka qendrore nuk eshte e shtetit, eshte private.
a eshte ndryshe ne shqiperi???

shumica e njerezve mendojne se banka qendrore eshte banka e shtetit. gabim shume i madh.

----------


## Zoti Basha

> LOL! po ne europe dhe amerike, banka qendrore nuk eshte e shtetit, eshte private.
> a eshte ndryshe ne shqiperi???
> 
> shumica e njerezve mendojne se banka qendrore eshte banka e shtetit. gabim shume i madh.


Vetem ne amerike dhe britani banka qendrore eshte 'private'. ne cdo vend tjeetr eshte 100% shteterore. edhe te ne, 100% te aksioneve i ka ministria e finanacve.

Tani, banka qendrore eshte monopol dhe si i tille eshte shkaterrimtar (madje eshte shkaku dhe i krizave financiare), POR nese duhet patjeter te kesh nje banke qendrore, me mire ta kesh gjysem-private (si ne ShBA dhe Angli) sesa publike. Fakti i thjeshte eshte qe cdo vend me banke qendrore publike ka kaluar te pakten nje hiperinflacion.

----------


## the admiral

> *Vetem ne amerike dhe britani banka qendrore eshte 'private'. ne cdo vend tjeetr eshte 100% shteterore. edhe te ne, 100% te aksioneve i ka ministria e finanacve.*
> .


po pse more zoteri flet me kaq bindje dhe kompetenca?
ne itali banka qendrore eshte shoqeri per aksione dhe aksioneret kryesore te jane intesasanpaolo dhe unicredit, 
dy bankat me te medha ne itali dhe jane dy banka private.

ja tek e ke. faqja zyrtate e bankes qendrore te italies. lista eshte shume me e gjate. jane dy flete.

do e thuash akoma qe ne cdo vend tjeter jane 100% shteterore??????  :xx:

----------


## Zoti Basha

Hem, gabimi im, edhe italia private e paska. Nejse, te siguroj qe ata trimat qe e kishin publike (gjermnai dhe austria mes dy lufterave, per shembull), pane se si u shkaterohej sistemi monetar.

----------


## the admiral

> Hem, gabimi im, edhe italia private e paska. Nejse, te siguroj qe ata trimat qe e kishin publike (gjermnai dhe austria mes dy lufterave, per shembull), pane se si u shkaterohej sistemi monetar.


banka qendrore e europes eshte gjithashtu ne nje fare mase private, ku psh bankat qendrore te italise dhe e anglise (dy baka private) zoterojne se bashku rreth 30% te aksioneve.

sdq edhe une jam i mendimit qe banka qendrore private eshte nje poshtersi. duke qene keshtu, banka (privati) kontrollon shtetin. 
nderkohe qe shteti duhet te kete cdo gje nen kontroll.

mirepo pavaresia e bankes qendrore nga qeveria, eshte nje parim baze ne tere demokracine moderne (fatkeqesisht).
shteti humbet terren cdo dite e me shume.

----------


## Zoti Basha

Ku ta gjenim te humbiste shteti terren. Jo e verteta eshte e ndryshme.

Hans Hoppe ka zhvilluar nje teori shume interesante mbi demokracine, qeka zbatim ne kete punen e bankes qendrore 'private'. Nje qeveri demokratike ka interes 4-vjecar ne punet e vendit, dhe merr vendime qe kane pasoja shume negative afat-gjata thjesht sepse ne afat te gjate nuk dojete kjo qeveri ne pushtet.

Nga ana tjeter, monarku ka interesin afat-gjate ne mendje, pasi ne mos ai, do jete i biri qe do e pesoje nga veprimet e pamenduara. Shkurt, sa me demoktratike te jete qeverisja, aq me afat-shkurter beehet.

Tani, kjo shpjegon pse bankat qendrore 'private' jane me te sukseshme se ato publike: publikja nuk e ka per gje te printoje para derisa ti digjen rulat per te krijuar iluzionin e rritjes ekonomike. Kur pasoja negative te inflacionit te arrijne, qeveri aod kete ndryshuar! Qeverise se rradhes, do i mbetet vetem printimi akoma me i shpejte si alternative, dhe situata per qeverine e trete do vete akoma me keq. E treta do inflatoje edhe me shume, e keshtu me rradhe derisa i gjithe sistemi monetar vete per lesh. Kjo eshte cka ndohi ne gjermani dhe austri mes dy lufterave, dhe pas maskres monetar hitleri erdhi ne pushtet.

Nga ana tjeter, banka qendrore gjysem-private mudn ti thote qeevrise "pa ik na ler rehat!", dhe ka interesin afat-gjate ne mendje. Kjo nuk do te thote se ajo nuk inflaton, por se paku tregohet e matur. Keshtu, as ne ShBA e as ne Britanbi nuk ka pasur ndonjehere hiper-nflacion.

Keshtu pra, mendohu mire kur qahesh qe bankat qendrore nuk jane 100% publike

----------


## the admiral

sistemi aktual bankar eshte i poshter. 
*e keqja e te keqijave eshte ajo qe ne anglisht quhet "seignorage"* (nuk e kujtoj si eshte quajtur ne shqip, se e kam pas hasur njehere).
95% e njerezve as nuk ia kane idene se cfare eshte.

henry ford ka pas thene: per fat te mire, populli nuk e kupton sistemin tone bankar, pasi nese do ta kuptonte, do shperthente nje revolucion qe neser ne mengjes.
me qarte se kaq......

----------


## Hyllien

> sistemi aktual bankar eshte i poshter. 
> *e keqja e te keqijave eshte ajo qe ne anglisht quhet "seignorage"* (nuk e kujtoj si eshte quajtur ne shqip, se e kam pas hasur njehere).
> 95% e njerezve as nuk ia kane idene se cfare eshte.
> 
> henry ford ka pas thene: per fat te mire, populli nuk e kupton sistemin tone bankar, pasi nese do ta kuptonte, do shperthente nje revolucion qe neser ne mengjes.
> me qarte se kaq......


E di populli e di, por ska fuqi, është paaftësuar nga borxhi dhe "conditioning" që i është kryer këto 100 vitet e fundit.

----------


## the admiral

> E di populli e di, por ska fuqi, është paaftësuar nga borxhi dhe "conditioning" që i është kryer këto 100 vitet e fundit.


qe nuk ka fuqi, ketu jam totalisht dakord, por qe e di, nuk besoj.
jam i bindur qe po te pyesesh anetaret e forumit, me shume se 90% nuk e dine. 
kjo gje evitohet me dinakeri edhe ne tekstet universitare te ekonomise.
kam njohur studente ekonomie qe nuk e dine c'eshte.

----------


## Adavid

Zoterinj.
Me cfare di une bankat japin kredi me parat qe arketohen nga qytetaret .Kush di te thoTe se cili ishte ai ose ajo qe bleu Eurobondin Shqiptar.Dinin me pare se Qeveria kishte marre kredi nga bankat vendase per te ndertuar rrugen e kombit.Bankat vendese keto para i moren nga qytetaret.Po kredi te tjera qe jepen nga bankat vendase Qeverise?Nqs Arka e shtetit mbetet Borxh ,ju qe thoni se intesasanpaolo nuk falimenton,mendoni se intesasanpaolo do marre paret e Italiane dhe te paguaj Shqiptaret?

----------


## Zoti Basha

Jam dakort me admiralin, mileti nuk e ka idene se ku i bie banka qendrore, jo me ti hyje mekanizmit te inflacionit dhe seignorage-it. eeshet fushe teknike si gjithe te tjerat, dhe shuem pak veta e njohin. Kesaj skemi ci bejme.

----------


## the admiral

> Zoterinj.
> *Me cfare di une bankat japin kredi me parat qe arketohen nga qytetaret* .Kush di te thoTe se cili ishte ai ose ajo qe bleu Eurobondin Shqiptar.Dinin me pare se Qeveria kishte marre kredi nga bankat vendase per te ndertuar rrugen e kombit.Bankat vendese keto para i moren nga qytetaret.Po kredi te tjera qe jepen nga bankat vendase Qeverise?Nqs Arka e shtetit mbetet Borxh ,ju qe thoni se intesasanpaolo nuk falimenton,mendoni se intesasanpaolo do marre paret e Italiane dhe te paguaj Shqiptaret?


kete duan qe ti te mendosh, por eshte me e komplikuar.
banka jep kredi shume here me shume para se ato arketohen.
eshte nje "hile" qe italisht quhate "moltiplicatore monetario"



meqe jeton ne milano, po te sqaroj se si funksionon ne itali.
intesasanpaolo eshte aksioneri kryesore i bankes qendrore italiane (e dyta eshte banka unicredit dhe e treta eshte shoqeria e sigurimeve generali).
banka qendrore eshte ajo qe shtyp parate (ca letra qe nuk kane vlere) , mgjs gjerat kane ndryshuar pak tani qe eshte futur euro, por parimi eshte i njejte.

ne itali, banka qendrore, e cila eshte private e prodhon parane nga zeroja. nuk ka nevoje qe dikush te arketoje, per t'i dhene kredi dikujt tjeter.

----------


## baaroar

Bankat në Shqipëri nga 2012 e në vazhdim nuk do të jenë më të sigurta.

----------


## BlueBaron

> Ka vite qe verehet rritje e numrit te bankave te nivelit te dyte .Une jetoj ne Milano.Ne qytetin tim ne Shqiperi ka me shumme banka (krahasuar me numrine popullsis)se ne Milano.Se kush eshte xhiroja e tyre une nuk e kuptoj .Nqs keto banka punojne me Shtetin Shqiptar ,atehere llogarit ketu nuk dalin .Ka mundesi te jete duke ardhur super Sudja.Gjithashtu ngjarjet e diteve te fundit te fusin Frigen.Fakti qe Qeveria do te shes hidrocentralet do te thote qe arka e shtetit eshte bere sic thote Noli ,po ra ndonje mi brenda thyen koken.
> Cfare mendimi keni dhe sidomos a keni informacione per kete?



Bankat nuk punojne me shtetin, por me privatin. Shtetit i japin kredi nepermjet blerjes se bonove te thesarit.

Rritja e agjensive bankare eshte zhvilluar pa kriter. Edhe per mendimin tim jane te shumta, sidomos ne Tirane. Gati gati po behen si pika bastesh  :ngerdheshje:  .

Banka e vetme me pronare shqiptare me duket se eshte Credins. Te tjerat, nqs nuk gabohem, jane te huaja.

----------


## BlueBaron

> Bankat në Shqipëri nga 2012 e në vazhdim nuk do të jenë më të sigurta.



Pse keshtu ???

----------


## BlueBaron

> qe nuk ka fuqi, ketu jam totalisht dakord, por qe e di, nuk besoj.
> jam i bindur qe po te pyesesh anetaret e forumit, me shume se 90% nuk e dine. 
> kjo gje evitohet me dinakeri edhe ne tekstet universitare te ekonomise.
> kam njohur studente ekonomie qe nuk e dine c'eshte.



Eshte e vertete. Populli nuk e di pronarin e vertete te bankes qendrore ne ato vende ku ajo eshte private.

Por, qe populli nuk ka fuqi nuk jam aspak dakort. Qe te shrrenjoset sistemi skllaverues i bankave duhet nje revolucion global. Kete revolucion mund te beje vetem populli dhe askush tjeter. Pse ??? Nje udheheqes, kryeminister apo president, eshte totalisht i pafuqishem. Pasi nderthurja midis politikes dhe bankes eshte teper e komplikuar. Shkurt, njera dore lan tjetren.


Rasti i Italise eshte nje nga me te komplikuarit e Evropes. BankItalia kontrollohet nga lista qe ka sjelle Admirali. Por, bankat e nivelit te dyte kontrollohen nepermjet disa fondacionesh lokale. Keto fondacione nga ana e tyre kontrollohen nga pushteti lokal i territoreve ku bankat ushtrojne veprimtarine e tyre me te shumte. Edhe pas shkrirjeve dhe krijimeve te koloseve bankare si Intesa San Paolo dhe Unicredit jane perseri keto fondacione qe kontrollojne bankat. Bordet e fondacioneve jane zgjedhje politike nepermjet disa ekuilibrash politike mjaft fin.

----------

